

LimeWire Told to Shut - charlief
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303341904575577192244735152.html

======
thewordpainter
for the time it took them to take out limewire, 100 brand new p2p networks
emerged.

can the labels start looking to the future yet?

~~~
drdaeman
It seems that you slightly misunderstand the situation (and the article is
certainly misleading on "Popular file-sharing website LimeWire" part).
Limewire is _not_ a network, it is a piece of software, which provides access
to networks using Gnutella and BitTorrent protocols.

As LimeWire is (was?) distributed under GNU GPL, I'm particularly curious
about effects of this ruling on any forks.

------
tyrmored
Good riddance. I'd say two-thirds of the last few computers I've had to fix
for friends or relatives involved malware from LimeWire.

